# Booking room in Quebec city



## meni0n (18 Apr 2015)

Was thinking of going to visit Quebec City with the wife this summer and was wondering if it's still possible to book a room on base or at the citadel. Do I just call the R&Q section in Valcartier?


----------



## mariomike (18 Apr 2015)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Was thinking of going to visit Quebec City with the wife this summer and was wondering if it's still possible to book a room on base or at the citadel. Do I just call the R&Q section in Valcartier?



Accommodations At Bases Across Canada  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103774.0

From the above thread:

"I am looking for either La cCtadelle in Quebec City - even if you can still book there or Valcartier.

Commercial to Valcartier is 418-844-5000.  Base accom is 5834.

I don't know about La Citadelle but I do know you can stay at Pointe a Carcy Barracks which is right in old Quebec City

Number is 1 418 694 5560 follow the directions hit 9 for english and then 3 for residence. Call during work hours 8-4"


----------



## GreenWood (18 Apr 2015)

From what I've been told from members who have done this last summer, is that all you need is a valid ID.

Never hurts to give them a call.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Apr 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> From what I've been told from members who have done this last summer, is that all you need is a valid ID.
> 
> Never hurts to give them a call.



Pointe a Carcy might be a good choice too.


----------



## Lumber (18 Apr 2015)

How romantic...  :sarcasm:
.
.
.
.
 :sorry:


----------



## origami (18 Apr 2015)

The Fairmount Chateau Frontenac actually has a special rate at the moment for military until December 31, 2015. You can get a double room for $59. All you need to do is call to reserve a room under the military rate (phone number: 1-800-441-1414) and then present your ID at check-in. There are more details about this offer on the CF appreciation website.


----------



## GUS021 (19 Apr 2015)

If Château Frontenac offers such a deal for military personnel, I would definitively go for it. Great location; very easy to do everythings by foot.

Since you are in the area, I hope you will go a bit further east, in Charlevoix. Nice views of the St-Lawrence. And if you want, you can take the ferry at St-Siméon to cross the river (the crossing takes about 65 minutes) to Rivière-du-Loup or at les Escoumins (90 minutes to cross the river) to Trois-Pistols.

Also, if there is such a deal for Château Frontenac, check if Fairmount offers the same thing at Manoir Richelieu, in les Éboulements.


----------



## mariomike (19 Apr 2015)

To add to the above two posts,

Recommend hotel in Old City Quebec  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/99363.0

Also,

"If you don't mind austere conditions you could always get a room at the NAVRESHQ. It's right in old Quebec and I imagine wouldn't be too pricey."
Reply #9.


----------



## bLUE fOX (19 Apr 2015)

It was $50 for two people for one night at the Fleet School (Quebec), and I wouldn't call it austere, and it's within walking distance of the downtown, or the Frontenac


----------

